# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Masiela Lusha

## Kristtina

Rasteshisht po lexoja biografin e Masiela Lushos qe ka lind ne shqiperi. mbase e keni par tek TV SHow George Lopez---> te premteve ajo luan vajza e tij Carmen.
nejse me bani pershtypje biografia e saj sepse nuk e kan ven qe ka lind ne Shqiperi por ne Europe. Si mendoni ju?

Masiela Lusha plays George Lopez's teenage daughter, Carmen. An accomplished actor, author, model and artist, Masiela first gained attention modeling in Michigan, and shortly thereafter made the move to Los Angeles. 

Masiela's film and television work includes a voice on Clifford The Big Red Dog, a guest-starring role on Disney's Lizzie McGuire, the host of Real Life Teens, an educational program, and lead roles in Down With Me, My Father's Eulogy and 007th Grade: Young James Bond Chronicles. In addition she has had many supporting roles in such films as Summoning, Living with Mushuggana Shiksa and Spirit Rising.

Her theater work includes Charlie and the Chocolate Factory  in which she played the Queen of the Umpalumpas  Snow White, Last Dress Rehearsal and The Buzz.

Masiela has been named "the youngest author in the world to publish a book" and one of "the best top ten talented poets for North America," for her book Inner Thoughts, which was published in both English and Albanian in 1998, when she was twelve years old. She views writing as an extension of herself, a means of creating worlds without boundaries, and is currently applying her impressive talents to crafting several screenplays. 

Born in Europe, Masiela now resides in Los Angeles. She attends UCLA where she majors in English and Business. While her first love is acting, she also enjoys dancing and gymnastics, biking, boating, bowling, cooking, singing, rollerblading, skiing and volleyball, and she speaks German, French and Albanian.

----------


## Gege Toska

Sot revista e njohur amrikane "The Parade" kishte ne faqen e pare foton e nje 18 vjecareje nga Tirana Masiela Lusha e cila po shnderrohet ne nje yll te TV amerikan e pikerisht ABC ose kanalit 7!
Le t'i urojme fat e suksese kesaj shqiptareje e dashte Zoti e te tjere vajza a djem tanet te dalin keshtu ne faqen e pare per te tilla sihariqe!
http://www.parade.com/current/coverstory/index.html

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

```

Masiela Lusha was born on October 23, 1985 in Europe to parents Max and Daniela. She lived in Europe. When she was seven years old she moved to Michigan, then, 4 years ago she moved to Los Angeles, California to pursue acting 



```


keto fjale i lexova ne nje biografi te vajzes,dhe te njejtat fjale jane shkruar edhe ne faqen zyrtare te show-it qe ajo ben pjese.
Une gezohem kur shoh bashkekombesen time te arrije keto suksese,dhe gjithmone e me lart e pafshim.
POR,mbase e kam une gabim, ne biografi nuk e permend fare qe ka lindur ne shqiperi,por vetem EUROPE. Une nuk dua ta keqkuptoj,por te them te drejten si shqiptar qe jam dua ta lexoj dhe degjoj,me ben edhe me te lumtur.
Ne fakt e habitshmja eshte se nuk e thote se ka lindur ne shqiperi apo kudo ku ka lindur,por kur permend gjuhet qe flet e permend edhe shqipen,ndoshta si per te shtuar numrin e gjuheve qe flet  :buzeqeshje: 
Shpresoj shume te jem gabim,por me duket se vajza e paska harruar pak shqiperine.
I uroj edhe nje here fat,
ANDi

----------


## selvie

Shume fat Masieles,nuk eshte rasti i pare qe nuk duan ti pranojn talentet shqiptare.
U dha nje lajm ne nje tv shqiptar,qe ne Greqi nje vajze shqiptare i dergonin mesazhe fyese,vetem pse hyri ne 5 ne nje konkurs kenge,po ne vazhdojm dhe keshtu
Dhe nje here urime Masieles e suksese

----------


## BOKE

> ```
> 
> Masiela Lusha was born on October 23, 1985 in Europe to parents Max and Daniela. She lived in Europe. When she was seven years old she moved to Michigan, then, 4 years ago she moved to Los Angeles, California to pursue acting 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


Une e lexova shkrimin e "Parade" ne leter dhe jo online. Aty e thote tekstualisht qe Masiela Lusha (Maa-see-eheh-llaa) ka lindur ne Tirane ne 1985.

----------


## Gege Toska

Ne te vertete te shkrimi ne revisten "The Parade" shkruhet qarte per te si shqiptare,me sakte shikojeni...

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

Me gezon ajo foto qe pashe me lart,
por une ne fakt po flisja per faqen e saj zyrtare,ku lidhja e saj me shqiperine tregohet vetem ne 2 pika:

1. nje liber qe ajo ka shkruar ne 2 gjuhe,anglisht dhe shqip.

2.dhe gjithashtu kur permend gjuhet qe flet.

Megjithate nuk eshte masiela as e para,as e fundit.Ka shume shqiptare qe jane teper te suksesshem,edhe me teper sesa ajo,dhe qe nuk e shprehin kurre faktin qe jane shqiptar.

Gjithe te mirat,
ciao

----------


## Fiori

Masiela Lusha ka lindur ne Tirane, Shqiperi. Eshte artiste, autore, modele dhe aktore. Fillimet e saj i pati si modele ne Michigan, e me pas levizi ne Los Angeles, ku edhe jeton. Gjimnazin e mbaroi para kohe dhe shpreson te vazhdoje studimet ne UCLA per Anglisht dhe Biznes. Edhe pse enderra e saj eshte akti, ajo shpenzon kohe me gjimnastike, kercim, air hockey dhe me pak fjale te gjithe sportet qe nje mund te mendoje : ). Flet Gjermanisht, Frengjisht dhe Shqip. 

Ka luajtur ne filma si Lizzie McGuire (artiste e ftuar, rolin e drejtueses se nje emisioni edukative per femije "Real Life Teens"), dhe role kryesore ne "Down With me", "My Father's Eulogy" dhe "007th Grade Young James Bond Chronicles." Role te tjera mund te permenden ato tek filmat "Summoning", "Living with Mushuggana Shiksa" dhe "Spirit Rising."

Si dhe ka luajtur role teatrale ne "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory", "Snow White", "Last Dress Rehearsal" dhe "The Buzz."

 
Masiela eshte cilesuar si "autorja me e re ne bote, e cila ka publikuar nje liber" si dhe "nje nga 10 poetet me te talentuara te Amerikes se Veriut", per librin e saj "Inner Thoughts", i cili eshte publikuar Shqip dhe Anglisht, ne vitin 1998 kur ajo ishte vetem 12 vjec. Per Masielen, te shkruarit eshte nje zgjatje e vetvetes, nje menyre per te krijuar vende pa kufij. Momentalisht eshte duke zgjeruar krijimtarine e saj me skenare filmash.

Per sa i perket kinemase, se fundmi eshte duke luajtur si vajza e George Lopez (Carmen) ne serine televizive ne ABC titulluar George Lopez". 



_p.s. Informacioni me lart eshte marre nga abc on line_

----------


## StterollA

Masiela Lusha eshte lindur me 23 Tetor, 1985 nga prinderit Maks dhe Daniela. Ne moshen 7 vjecare shperngulet ne Michigan (SHBA) dhe me vone ne Los Angeles ,CA qe te vazhdoje aktrimin. Sic tha dhe Fiori  me siper ajo  eshte cilesuar si autorja me e re ne bote e cila ka publikuar nje liber ne dy gjuhe. Libri poetik quhet _"Inner Thoughts"_. Masiela vete dizanoj kopertinen, ilustrimet dhe punen kompjuterike  te librit ne moshen 12 vjecare ( kete liber mund ta gjeni ne cdo dyqan te _Barnes and Noble_, ose klikoni ketu). Poezite e saj jane botuar edhe en 2 libra tjere: _ "Last Good-Byes"_ dhe _ Luminescent Night_. Ne vitin 1998 ajo dekorohet si nja nga 10 poetet me te mira ne Ameriken e Veriut dhe merr nje leter perurimi nga kryetari i SHBA-ve. Veren e kaluar ajo shkruajti skripten prej  147 faqesh _The Group_ e cila u mireprit nga disa studio presdigjoze te Hollywoodit. Qe nga vera e kaluar ajo ka shkruar  skripten _Starla_  dhe skripten per episodine e animuar  _"Nela and Maylee"._

Dashuria e pare e Masieles eshte aktrimi, ajo eshte nje  yll ne ngritje.  Filmografia e saj:

1.	"Clifford's Puppy Days" (2003) Serial TV  .... Nina 
2.	Cherry Bomb (2002) .... Kim 
3.	"George Lopez" (2002) Serial TV  .... Carmen Consuelo Lopez 
4.	Summoning (2001) .... Blonde Girl

Gjithashtu shfaqet si mysafire tek seriali _"Lizzie McGuire" (2001)_ ne rolin e  "Friend(shoqe)" ne episodion: "Last Year's Model"

----------


## StterollA

*" . . . You are the future of your country, and I encourage you to continue to use your creative talents so that you will be prepared when your generation leads our nation . . . "*

-- Bill Clinton, President of the United States, 1992-2000


Perkthimi:

".. Ti je ardhmeria e vendit tend dhe une te inkurajoj qe te vazhdosh te shfrytezosh talentin tend kreativ qe te jesh e pregaditur  kur gjenerata jote te udheheqe kombin tone...  "

----------


## StterollA

Ja dhe nje foto nga Masiela

----------


## Piloti

A mund te ma jape dikush adresen e faqes se saj ?

Thanks in advance  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BarBie_GirL

sa e mirke kjo cupka eee
urime te metejshme marsieles  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## manoklla

Kjo cuca na qeka aktore, shkrimtare, modele, good samaritane, showgirl, etj etj. I paska talentet te panumerta. Geez, po guzhinjere a so? Neriu vetem nje talent ka, te tjerat jane komplimet i talentit kryesor.

Tek profili tek USA TODAY emrin ja kishin von Masiela! Co ky emer, mos e ka gjo Marsela?

----------


## drini_në_TR

Në lidhjen më poshtë thuhet:

 ~ *Mirësevini në sitin tim të vetëm official* ~



Lexova gjithashtu komentet rreth librit të saj _"Inner thoughts"_ tek siti i Barns & Nobles, dhe flasin me të vërtetë shumë mirë për të!

_Urimet e mia Masiela
për talentet që ke,
qofshin dëshirat e tua
në jetë të realizuara._
 :buzeqeshje: 

_Drini._

----------


## Sajborg

por nje gje nuk kuptoj pse e mburrni kaq shume , boh............. secili ka opinionin e vet me cpashe me siper kishit shkruajtur qe eshte shrimtare aktore dhe modele per dy te parat sdi cte them se spo shof gje ndersa per MODELE sikur sma mbush syrin , spo shof ndonje gje te vecante ne trupin e saj qe ta quash modele. ndoshta ka vertet talent ne ate fushe por sduhet ti gezoheni shume fames se saj,,,,,,,, se neser dielli mund te mos jete me ai qe del perher,,,,,,,,,,,,, kapish ca dua te them........... :buzeqeshje: ))
me clexova kishit shprehur opinion goxha te mire  per ate cfare kishte thene Bill Klinton per te è ? Mos u gezoni shume se politikanet sthone kurre te vertetn prandaj mos fluturoni me presh ne b.......... 
gjithsesi i uroj suksese vajzes shqiptare por mos u hapni shume, se kam frike se mos zhgenjeheni

----------


## Dita

Duhet t'ia kene keshilluar menaxheret qe te mos e shkruaje prejardhjen shqiptare ne faqen zyrtare. (Ne fakt urdheruar, se per publicitetin cfare nuk jane ne gjendje te bejne ata!)

Me talentet me te cilat qenka sjelle ne jete e me sukseset e deritanishme, duket se do te kete mundesi te beje shume perpara ne Amerike. E paste shendetin e forte, se ai vend ia mundeson te gjithe te afteve te ndertojne rrugen e te ecin perpara. Ndoshta behet dikur me e fuqishme se menaxheret e vet dhe e shkruan ne faqen e vet zyrtare se eshte shqiptare, patjeter nese e ka deshiren per kete.

----------


## ju flet Tirana

Nuk e di po Eliza Dushku qe ka lindur ketu dhe ka vetem babain Shqiptar deklaron se eshte Shqiptare dhe biles doli ne perkrahje te Kosovareve gjate luftes.
Kjo Masiela me kujon Valbona Coben qe e kishte shkruajtur prejardhjen Evropiane ne pershkrimi e saj. Po edhe bufi e di qe Evropa eshte kontinent e jo shtet.
Megjithate i uroj shume suksese se duket goce shume e kompletuar e konsiderofte a mos e konsiderofte veten Shqiptare.

----------


## Leila

> Po edhe bufi e di qe Evropa eshte kontinent e jo shtet.


A gja e bukur kur me thone Amerikanet, "He, fol ne gjuhen Europiane."   :pa dhembe:  

Shikoja George Lopez c'do te Premte (se e japin heret, perpara se te dal) dhe s'e kisha idene fare qe gjithe kesaj kohe kjo paska qene Shqiptare. Sa per Eliza Dushkun, shpesh mendoj se e deklaron veten Shqiptare vetem sepse i duket... ekzotike, apo ndryshe nga te tjeret.

----------


## Fiori

Sajborg, kjo teme nuk eshte hapur qe te mburrim Masielen, pasi ne nuk e njohim personalisht qe te kemi ndonje interes mburrje. Ne fakt cfare ka per tu mburrur... Shume shqiptare vijne ne Amerike me mendimin qe te futin femijet lavapjates qe 15 vjec qe te blejne shtepine me te mire nga gjithe shqiptaret e tjere ne menyre qe kur te mblidhen ne kishe/xhami gjate festave te mburren kush e ka shtepine me te bukur, ndersa prinderit e saj e kane shtyre te behet cfare eshte sot. 

Pastaj eshte e kote te kerkosh nga nje njeri publik, qe eshte akoma ne ngjitje te karieres se vet, te permende cdo dy sekonda nga vjen. Jennifer Aniston ka qene gjithmone greke, po asnje pervec fansave te saj te cmendur nuk e dinte kete deri kur u dha lajmi se ajo do merrte pjese ne hapjen e Olimpikeve. 

George Lopez me sa e kam pare une nuk flet per nje familje shqiptare ose amerikane, qe dhe Masiela te permende ndonjehere qe eshte shqiptare. Duke qene se luan vajzen e George, po te thosh qe ish shqiptare gjate emisionit, duhet te ishte gjate ndonje serie kur George shpjegonte se e shoqja, femijet i kishte me burrin e pare, se vetem ashtu mund te ishte me origjine shqiptare   :kryqezohen:  Eshte tjeter gje nq se ajo do ishte aktore e konfirmuar dhe kishte emisionin e saj "Masiela Lusha" dhe nuk permendte se ishte shqiptare. 

Ketu ne Amerike te pyesesh nje amerikan te lindur nga je me origjine fillon te numeron pese gjashte vende ne bote, pra dhe jo gjithmone i vihet rendesi origjines se sakte. Gjithashtu ne faqen e saj permendet se ajo flet shqip, e me sa di une vetem ne shqiptaret flasim shqip, ndaj eshte pak e kuptueshme dhe origjina atje. 

Secili i vendos vetes qellime te ndryshme ne jete. Ndoshta jo te gjithe ne duam te behemi te famshem ne menyre qe te jemi te kenaqur me veten. Ndoshta ka nga ne, te tille qe ja kalojne Masieles si ne krijimtari, ashtu dhe ne kinematografi, por fakti eshte se ajo me "mundesite" dhe me talentin e saj ka mundur te beje emrin e saj te njohur. 


Tani ne lidhje me *George Lopez show apo dhe According to Jim*  nq se keni deshire te shikoni Masielen dhe Jimin live, mund te merrni bileta falas tek ABC.com dhe te shikoni emisionet gjate xhirimit te tyre. 





p.s. According to Jim eshte me James Belushin, i cili e ka permendur shpesh gjate emisionit _(duhet kujtuar se eshte emisioni i tij)_, se eshte me origjine shqiptare.

----------

